# Didn’t receive moms knapsack?



## mocha. (May 1, 2020)

Does anybody know why I didn’t receive moms knapsack today? I didn’t even realise we were getting an item until my friends were all showing me their different customised ones haha. My other friend has had this issue too and has TTd but nothing has solved it. I have the resident services building too.


----------



## stiney (May 1, 2020)

I didn’t get one in the mail either today. I also didn’t get the April one on the 1st, I don’t think.


----------



## Krissi2197 (May 1, 2020)

Maybe it's for mothers day? My girlfriend lives in England and their mothers day was a month or so ago so that may be what it is.

I havent gotten mine either.


----------



## thisisausername (May 1, 2020)

huh, I didn't even know we were supposed to get one. I only bought the Mother's Day cup from Nook Shopping


----------



## Alicia (May 1, 2020)

I haven't gotten mine either, didn't know we were supposed to get one this month! Looking forward to getting it at some point.


----------



## mocha. (May 1, 2020)

Oh well I’m glad I wasn’t the only one! Strange, maybe it’s because some of my friends time travel!


----------



## PugLovex (May 1, 2020)

mocha. said:


> Oh well I’m glad I wasn’t the only one! Strange, maybe it’s because some of my friends time travel!


that’s odd! i have like 3 moms knapsacks if you want one!


----------



## DinoTown (May 1, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Maybe it's for mothers day? My girlfriend lives in England and their mothers day was a month or so ago so that may be what it is.
> 
> I havent gotten mine either.


I'm English - got mine today


----------



## mocha. (May 1, 2020)

PugLovex said:


> that’s odd! i have like 3 moms knapsacks if you want one!


Thanks so much - that’s very sweet of you! I’m trying to be as authentic as possible so I’ll just wait and see if anything turns up haha.

I have the Mother’s Day mug, maybe it’s because I started my game on the 8th April so missed our Mother’s Day? I’m from the UK as well!


----------



## Krissi2197 (May 1, 2020)

DinoTown said:


> I'm English - got mine today


I wonder what happened then :c


----------



## salem_ (May 1, 2020)

i havent got any mom's items as well:\


----------



## *Maddy* (May 1, 2020)

Maybe the mom items have to do with how long you've played? Maybe most people are getting it today because a lot of people started on the 20th of March, that's all I could really think would effect it


----------



## intestines (May 1, 2020)

*Maddy* said:


> Maybe the mom items have to do with how long you've played? Maybe most people are getting it today because a lot of people started on the 20th of March, that's all I could really think would effect it


I started when the game first came out but didn't get it, maybe it's something that comes out randomly or regionally?


----------



## Krissi2197 (May 1, 2020)

*Maddy* said:


> Maybe the mom items have to do with how long you've played? Maybe most people are getting it today because a lot of people started on the 20th of March, that's all I could really think would effect it


I started at midnight on the 20th and I didn't get it yet.


----------



## Faeynia (May 1, 2020)

I have enough if you want one?


----------



## Aleigh (May 1, 2020)

I have a couple extra of those if  you want one.

I didn't receive a letter or a gift today, but I think it had something to do with the fact that I TT'd past May 1st previously


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 1, 2020)

I didn't get any mom letters/gifts today and I don't TT so... who knows.


----------



## stitchmaker (May 1, 2020)

Island 1 got one.  Started March 19th and play in real time.
Island 2 didn't receive one.  Started the island in late March. 
I live in Canada.


----------



## Luciaaaa (May 1, 2020)

Didn't get one. UK, started on release and never TTed into May before.


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 1, 2020)

I'm American and got one today, but I couldn't customize it. 

Maybe they'll also get sent out tomorrow? Kind of weird.


----------



## Bcat (May 1, 2020)

My second character got one today but my main one didn’t :/


----------



## Soigne (May 1, 2020)

interesting... i didn't get one today, either.


----------



## Fey (May 1, 2020)

To add some data:

Boyfriend and I opened our games next to each other this morning: he got one and I did not!

• both started March 20
• both played every day since
• both don’t TT
• both live in the same region / Time Zone

I guess his mom just loves him more (which is fair, honestly. He’s a much better person than me)


----------



## raqball (May 1, 2020)

I did not get one today.. I assume this one is different that the last one? I got one a while back that's blue with stripes on the backside of it...


----------



## lucitine (May 1, 2020)

Wait， are we meant to be getting something every month? I haven't received anything


----------



## meo (May 1, 2020)

Not sure but I do know one of my characters got a birthday letter even though it wasn't their birthday set lol (not even remotely the right month) with mom's cake.


----------



## Hsn97 (May 1, 2020)

I ended up with two (cause I’m a terrible human and TTed) so if anyone would like the spare you’re welcome to it.


----------



## Skyfall (May 1, 2020)

I didn’t get one either. 

I often have my WiFi off to help the battery power. I wonder if it’s because I’m not synced with real time. 

I had to turn on WiFi to get to do May Day


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise (May 1, 2020)

I did not get one, but my rl mom, who also plays, did in her town. Last time we got the tissue boxes at the same time.


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 1, 2020)

My husband, whose character lives on the same island, got it. I don't know why I didn't. 

I'll probably play some more later. Hopefully I just got it late?


----------



## xara (May 2, 2020)

we were supposed to get knapsacks yesterday? i didn’t get anything lmao


----------



## miraxe (May 2, 2020)

xara said:


> we were supposed to get knapsacks yesterday? i didn’t get anything lmao


Haha that's what I was thinking! You guys got presents? I got a one line letter from a villager.


----------



## Clock (May 2, 2020)

Got mine on the first of May, all I know is the presents from Mom could be random or by month.


----------



## cheezu (May 2, 2020)

I don't TT but got mine yesterday.
So I have no idea - is it region locked to only come out during a specific day of the month?
I'm using the EU  e-shop.
So far I got 2 of Mom's gifts (well, 3 but I won't count the cherry) - the tissue box and the knapsack.


----------



## DaviddivaD (May 2, 2020)

I only got the mug.


----------



## jeni (May 2, 2020)

huh, weird. i'm english and got it


----------



## Krissi2197 (May 2, 2020)

So I got a letter from mom this morning and it turned out to be the knapsack! Not sure why it ended up coming a day late.


----------



## OLoveLy (May 2, 2020)

I didn't get the Mom's letter with the gift yet.


----------



## Imbri (May 2, 2020)

Is there a limit to how much mail you can get a day? I've been ordering stuff, so maybe that's held mine up?


----------



## Krissi2197 (May 2, 2020)

Imbri said:


> Is there a limit to how much mail you can get a day? I've been ordering stuff, so maybe that's held mine up?


That's what I figured too. Yesterday I had like 9 pieces of new mail total.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (May 2, 2020)

I noticed when I was TTing to cycle out villagers, that I always got the mom gift on the _second_ day I started the game in a new month. Even if I didn’t get any other mail on the first day. Not sure why that would be the case for some and not for others, but that was how it worked for me every time.


----------



## Hirisa (May 2, 2020)

I still haven’t received the knapsack/letter from Mom. I’ve TTed once, when I rolled back the clock 1 hour, from 5: 30 AM to 4:30 AM to make a Nook’s order from my phone. I did start my town a few days after release so maybe that affects it?

 My partner also lives in my town and they received their Mom letter yesterday. Frustrating.


----------



## Megina (May 2, 2020)

So, as far as I've been able to tell (As a TTer)...

Mom typically sends you a gift around the beginning of the month.
It's never been right on the 1st for me.
Sometimes I'll receive it as late as the 7th.


----------



## Hirisa (May 2, 2020)

Megina said:


> So, as far as I've been able to tell (As a TTer)...
> 
> Mom typically sends you a gift around the beginning of the month.
> It's never been right on the 1st for me.
> Sometimes I'll receive it as late as the 7th.


That’s sort of reassuring to hear, thanks. I will just keep playing then. Still, between this and the fact that I still haven’t received my golden slingshot recipe weeks after earning the achievement makes me worry about my game. I like New Horizons a lot but there are so many little signs that it wasn’t quite ready for release despite the delay.


----------



## mocha. (May 2, 2020)

*UPDATE:*

I logged onto the game for this and I received my knapsack today! Has anybody who experienced the same issue as me also received theirs?


----------



## Morningowl (May 2, 2020)

This just thought and could be wrong, Perhaps I just you’ll get mom’s gift within first few days of the month. It not completely uniformed. I received mom’s gift today 2nd of may(so disappointment in “mom” she send the knapsack in pink lol)


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 2, 2020)

How weird, I got mine, but there is a gift that Mom gives that is a cute dog plush or something, not got that yet, don't know when we are supposed to but there is six different kinds?


----------



## Skyfall (May 2, 2020)

Still have not received anything from mom


----------



## Hyllin (May 2, 2020)

I didn't get mine initially but time traveled backwards a couple days then stepped forward to move some buildings quickly and got the gift from mom on May 1 that time.


----------



## Soigne (May 2, 2020)

yeah i still don't have mine? that's really frustrating if they only give it to SOME players on the first, then a few more on the second, then whoever else is left throughout the week lol.


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 2, 2020)

I got one, but my sister didn't! We both live in the same region (and house currently) and have both been playing since launch.

Really strange, she hasn't ever time traveled or anything, idk why she didn't get one


----------



## HollySeeker (May 3, 2020)

I got moms knapsack today (3rd May).


----------



## xara (May 3, 2020)

i got the mom’s knapsack on my main character yesterday! i wonder if my secondary character will get hers today ;u;


----------



## epona (May 3, 2020)

i didn't get mine until today (the 3rd)
i ordered the thank you mom mug from nook shopping yesterday, so i'm wondering if that triggers it? not sure


----------



## Sara? (May 3, 2020)

guys i have a spare mums mug, if you have any other mum item and you would like to exchange let me know


----------



## Krissi2197 (May 3, 2020)

epona said:


> i didn't get mine until today (the 3rd)
> i ordered the thank you mom mug from nook shopping yesterday, so i'm wondering if that triggers it? not sure


Maybe? I got my mug and knapsack the same day too.


----------



## virtualpet (May 3, 2020)

epona said:


> i didn't get mine until today (the 3rd)
> i ordered the thank you mom mug from nook shopping yesterday, so i'm wondering if that triggers it? not sure


I got mine today too, but I never ordered the mug so I don't think that's the trigger


----------



## raqball (May 3, 2020)

Is this the blue napsack with the lines on the back or a different one?


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 3, 2020)

virtualpet said:


> I got mine today too, but I never ordered the mug so I don't think that's the trigger


Yeah I don't think it is. I got mine May 1st, before I ever even ordered the mug.

I'm wondering if each save file has a specific day they receive the mom items? IIRC I got the tissues the 1st as well.


----------



## Asarena (May 3, 2020)

I just got mine today, May 3rd~


----------



## Imbri (May 3, 2020)

I got mine today, as well.


----------



## frenchip (May 3, 2020)

I still haven't gotten mine (May 3rd). I ordered the mom's mug on the 1st, so idk why i don't have it yet...


----------



## stiney (May 3, 2020)

frenchip said:


> I still haven't gotten mine (May 3rd). I ordered the mom's mug on the 1st, so idk why i don't have it yet...



Same. I'm not going to sweat it until a full week has gone by though.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 3, 2020)

I think I have a few extra somehow lol


----------



## marea (May 3, 2020)

It is the third of may today and mom is yet to send me anything, i feel neglected. I think it took her a while to send me something last month so will see how it goes this time.


----------



## BethN2020 (May 3, 2020)

PugLovex said:


> that’s odd! i have like 3 moms knapsacks if you want one!


Which ones do you have? I didn’t get one

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020



Faeynia said:


> I have enough if you want one?


I didn’t get one. May I buy one from you?


----------



## raqball (May 3, 2020)

I am still trying to figure out if this is the blue one with stripes on the back or a different one.. I have the blue one... Can't get an answer...


----------



## AngelLynette (May 3, 2020)

I got one today. I didn't check to see if it was customizable. I wasnt expecting it, so it was a nice surprise.


----------



## marea (May 3, 2020)

raqball said:


> I am still trying to figure out if this is the blue one with stripes on the back or a different one.. I have the blue one... Can't get an answer...


It has different designs. Yours is blue with stripes on the pocket, i believe?


----------



## raqball (May 3, 2020)

marea said:


> It has different designs. Yours is blue with stripes on the pocket, i believe?


Yes that the one I already have.. If there is a new one then I have not gotten it yet...


----------



## Laurelinde (May 3, 2020)

I didn't get one and I've been playing since launch day (20th March) continuously, no time travel. I'm in the UK.


----------



## Queen Greene (May 3, 2020)

Shinjukuwu said:


> How weird, I got mine, but there is a gift that Mom gives that is a cute dog plush or something, not got that yet, don't know when we are supposed to but there is six different kinds?





Spoiler: spoiler just in case



Those are a gift from Mom in July called Mom's Plushie. They can be customized into 6 different variations, and they are super cute!



As for the knapsack, my husband got his first day of May, but I got mine after finally syncing my console's time with real time so I got it yesterday. Might just be a coincidence but I honestly have no idea why it seems to vary so much from person to person


----------



## marea (May 3, 2020)

raqball said:


> Yes that the one I already have.. If there is a new one then I have not gotten it yet...


Yes, that is the one. Good that you got it early, i still dont have mine yet. Love the color you got, is it customisable?


----------



## raqball (May 3, 2020)

This is the one I have


----------



## Cadbberry (May 3, 2020)

I got mine while TTing to move someone out and despite rolling back I have yet to receive another (not that I was expecting another really). I originally got the cherry one but swapped a friend for the pink one


----------



## Bcat (May 3, 2020)

Update: Got mine today! and my dad didn't want his, so now I have two. :3


----------



## mayortiffany (May 3, 2020)

I didn't get one today either. 

If it helps, I'm in Canada and bought mom's mug the first day it was available.


----------



## sm0ke (May 3, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> I'm American and got one today, but I couldn't customize it.
> 
> Maybe they'll also get sent out tomorrow? Kind of weird.



Unfortunately these are the type of items that aren't customize-able and everyone usually gets different colored ones, My cousin and I both got the blue one with cherries on it, but my brother got a pink polka dot one


----------



## Lokidoki (May 3, 2020)

I got a mat instead in the South lol

I'll check my catalogue though in case when i was tt might of sold it?

I want the Ducky~


----------



## Farfle_Productions (May 4, 2020)

Still haven’t gotten mine


----------



## Rosie Moon (May 4, 2020)

Neither me or my husband have received one yet :’)
Gonna wait until the 7th and if I still haven’t gotten one I’ll just buy one from someone lol


----------



## pocky (May 4, 2020)

Farfle_Productions said:


> Still haven’t gotten mine



me neither


----------



## seikoshi (May 4, 2020)

wait we were meant to get a knapsack...


----------



## Aardbei (May 4, 2020)

Still didn't get mine either


----------



## sicklewillow (May 4, 2020)

It's the 4th for me and I didn't get anything.


----------



## pocky (May 4, 2020)

Turns out I had gotten it. But I put it in storage and forgot about it.


----------



## Hirisa (May 4, 2020)

I just traded for one because this is some nonsense (still buying certain variants - floral and cherry - with TBT, if you're interested in selling.)


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 4, 2020)

So I posted on here a couple days ago saying that I got one but my sister didn't and we are in the same region, but she did end up getting one in the mail yesterday! It was a day late, but I'm glad she got one. Hopefully everyone else's shows up soon!


----------



## Lellyna (May 4, 2020)

there does appear to be some bug with the delivery of items from Mom in Animal Crossing: New Horizons right now and hopefully it’ll be fixed soon in a future update if you didn’t get yours!

this was written in an article  no surprise if it’s a bug


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise (May 4, 2020)

I ended up getting mine on the third. I also had a lot of unopened mail before this that might have been interfering. I got the white one with flowers on it, so I am super happy. <3 Hope everyone else gets theirs soon!


----------



## stiney (May 4, 2020)

Mine came today. Haven't even looked yet to see which one I got lol.


----------



## GEEBRASS (May 4, 2020)

I haven't gotten one yet, but I started playing a week or so after release.


----------



## kirby (May 4, 2020)

still havent got mine yet.. getting a lil worried im not gonna get it


----------



## MayorMudkip (May 4, 2020)

i got mine today (the 4th), along with other mail. my girlfriend still hasn't received hers. for folks who are worried about not receiving theirs, i didn't get my tissue box last month until around the 15th. i don't TT so i don't have much experience with mom presents yet, but i'm pretty sure this isn't a bug; as far as i can tell it's just that the game picks a random day each month to send you a mom gift (unless it's your birthday)?


----------



## Gazer297 (May 4, 2020)

I havent received mine either.  Also only extra character that has come is lief recently.  I havent seen gulliver in weeks and others since update.  Maybe I am just unlucky... hope my game isnt glithed somehow.


----------



## lucitine (May 4, 2020)

MayorMudkip said:


> i got mine today (the 4th), along with other mail. my girlfriend still hasn't received hers. for folks who are worried about not receiving theirs, i didn't get my tissue box last month until around the 15th. i don't TT so i don't have much experience with mom presents yet, but i'm pretty sure this isn't a bug; as far as i can tell it's just that the game picks a random day each month to send you a mom gift (unless it's your birthday)?


What tissue box o.o?
I haven't gotten the knapsack or the tissue box


----------



## MayorMudkip (May 4, 2020)

lucitine said:


> What tissue box o.o?
> I haven't gotten the knapsack or the tissue box


:O my girlfriend and i both got mom's tissue boxes last month, so i assumed they were the monthly gift for april...i might be wrong about how the gifts work though! did you start playing your game on march 19th/20th or after? i wonder if that has something to do with it 

either way it does seem like they can show up pretty late in the month...i know i didn't get a mom's gift in march (i started playing on the 20th), but i assumed that was because nobody would get one for the first month.


----------



## Cheallaigh (May 4, 2020)

neither my hubby nor myself got one, we're canucks and neither of us TT.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 4, 2020)

I just checked. I have 2 pink ones and a multicolored one. I don’t want the pink ones honestly lol


----------



## thisisausername (May 4, 2020)

i got mine today! I got the cherry one. still wondering why some people are getting it earlier than others tho


----------



## AccfSally (May 4, 2020)

My AC mom don't love me, I haven't got mines yet. lol


----------



## Kyneria (May 4, 2020)

I had to TT two days due to a villager moving in while other one was going to move out, I wanted to check if I would get any glitches since I don't trust this game that much now in that aspect. Got the knapsack (orange! so cool!) on the 6th. So yeah, there is probably a chosen month for the gifts, but not a day?


----------



## lucitine (May 4, 2020)

MayorMudkip said:


> :O my girlfriend and i both got mom's tissue boxes last month, so i assumed they were the monthly gift for april...i might be wrong about how the gifts work though! did you start playing your game on march 19th/20th or after? i wonder if that has something to do with it
> 
> either way it does seem like they can show up pretty late in the month...i know i didn't get a mom's gift in march (i started playing on the 20th), but i assumed that was because nobody would get one for the first month.


Hmm, I started playing on the 23rd I think. IlI'll just gave to keep waiting then


----------



## MayorMudkip (May 4, 2020)

lucitine said:


> Hmm, I started playing on the 23rd I think. IlI'll just gave to keep waiting then


 i hope you get them soon! from what i understand you might get more than one tissue box/knapsack a year? i'm not 100% sure about that (any TTers in here feel free to correct me if i'm wrong), but hopefully you shouldn't miss out even if you don't get them this month!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (May 4, 2020)

I got mine today. Started playing the 23rd.


----------



## Rosie Moon (May 5, 2020)

I got a floral one this morning! (5th)
Better late than never!


----------



## jelibear (May 5, 2020)

I got mine today (It's the 4th here). Not quite sure what caused the delay, but I'm super glad I ended up getting it.


----------



## Natzeky (May 5, 2020)

I also got mine today! 
I was worried cause I usually play on airplane mode so I thought that might have messed up with the present, but it was just a wrong hunch lol


----------



## Corrie (May 5, 2020)

I got mine like two days ago and I don't TT.


----------



## Farfle_Productions (May 7, 2020)

Got mine today!


----------



## MarkySharky (May 7, 2020)

I got 'Mom's Tissue Box' a while back...


----------



## OLoveLy (May 7, 2020)

My little sister got the pink knapsack yesterday and I still wait mine... ;-; 

EDIT: Got mine this morning ! They are so cute ! :3


----------



## dino (May 7, 2020)

if its any reassurance to people - i do genuinely think they can come quite late in the month. i got one on the 6th and have seen some people talking as late as 15th, so !
hold tight to the mailbox
i believe in our mutual momma !


----------



## mirrorblackout (May 13, 2020)

I still haven't got one


----------



## Cethosia (May 13, 2020)

Wait what? Mom's tissue box? I never got one of those. Nor have I gotten the knapsack. We are supposed to get things?

Edit: It's probably different for southern hemisphere. I have mom's tea cozy, but nothing else.


----------



## pocky (May 13, 2020)

Cethosia said:


> Wait what? Mom's tissue box? I never got one of those. Nor have I gotten the knapsack. We are supposed to get things?
> 
> Edit: It's probably different for southern hemisphere. I have mom's tea cozy, but nothing else.



must be different per hemisphere, in northern hemisphere we get the tea cozy in october


----------

